# Comunicacion por dos hilos



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 6, 2010)

hola a todos

estoy en un proyecto de comunicacion entre un equipo y un plc y no se como encararlo
el tema es el siguiente
tengo 25 señales digitales y un par de entradas analogicas del plc
la idea es tomar esas señales digitales y convertirlar en una señal sola que la pueda transportat por dos hilos hasta el plc (250 metros) esta lejos y las inducciones son terribles
pegado al plc convertir a un par de lasos 4-20 o 0-10 volt
yo pense en algo como contro por ancho de pulso ,pero estoy perdido
si alguien me puede dar una mano con esto se los agradesco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2010)

Fijate estos dos protocolos :

http://www.yamar.com/sig60.php

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/X10

Saludos !


----------



## nicolas a bustos (Dic 7, 2010)

gracias "dosmetros" por tu pronta respuesta
me gustaria jugar un rato con esos,para ver que hacen
pero me parece un poco complicado conseguir un ci de ese tipo y la verdad con la cantidad de variadores que veo por esa sona no se que tan efectivo sera saviendo que los ruidos son grandes

lo que intento hacer es algo que codifique esas 25 señales a una sola,trasportarla hasta el tablero del plc y luego decodificarla o transformarla en algo entendible a el plc (por eso hice mension al laso 4-20mA o 0-10v)
las 25 señales son de un rejistro de posicion es desir que solo abra una por ves


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2010)

X10 ya vienen hechos


----------

